# Responding vs. Reacting



## chinaboxer (Oct 2, 2009)

this is a concept that i feel is lacking during sensitivity training, so i thought i would make a video on the subject. although this is primarily for the wing chunners, i thought that it might help a few out here as well, take care and peace!

Jin


http://www.thechinaboxer.com/2009/10...g-vs-reacting/


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 2, 2009)

Appreciate the clip, but posting in multiple threads like this is discouraged. I'd get them combined and put them in "General Martial Arts" if you want to get responces from people across the board. Just a point.


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks for the tip, i'll make sure to do that in the future. peace!


----------

